# Friend of a friend dies in fall



## arborjockey (Dec 10, 2012)

4th one since 2011
and theirs not that mant people in Hawaii
Trimmer dies after fall from tree at Waikiki hotel | West Hawaii Today, Kailua-Kona, Hawaii


----------



## stltreedr (Dec 10, 2012)

sorry to hear that. My sympathies to family and friends. Stay safe.


----------



## arborjockey (Dec 10, 2012)

I never new the guy. My boss in Hawaii was good friends with the family. Lots of unsafe climbers in that state. Im going to try and get some pics of some saddles they use.


----------

